# OMG SCARY!



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

today at school my friend Brynner stabbed my friend Mark in the back... completerly serious. I was really scary. I didn't see it though, and dont fret Mark's fine.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 29, 2009)

lrean to spell or get fire fox..


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

tehbellman said:
			
		

> lrean to spell or get fire fox..


what? o completely. sorry my baf. (lol bad)


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

but seriously has anybody else had something like this happen AT THEIR SCHOOL?????


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> but seriously has anybody else had something like this happen AT THEIR SCHOOL?????


yes....my friend brough a gun to school cuz some gr.12's were threatening him and now he got kicked out....then some dude got murdered behind my house...then some guy got shot in front of my house.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 29, 2009)

thats scary....lol


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

yikes. I just don't understand why some people do this. Brynner's uncle died so he stabbed mark for being religous??? WHY??? kids were crying, and most went home.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh dang.. nothing goes down at my school..Except last year, some guy was holdding a knife to peoples necks.. Apparently he had a list of people who messed with him.. and a list of people that he would concider.. It was really creepy. I was on the concidered list, because he asked me out and i said no.. yeahh thats the worst that goes down in my school..


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 29, 2009)

this is scary http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDKx7ltor8&feature=related


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cry was all that true!?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

tehbellman said:
			
		

> this is scary http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDKx7ltor8&feature=related


RAWFL. That kid has some serious issues xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Cry was all that true!?


yep.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 29, 2009)

i knw its epic XD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

Look at my sig!
This thread's famous!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Look at my sig!
> This thread's famous!


that doesn't really relate to the topic... not that I care, its just one letter.


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS OVER 9000!!!! / 10.... That its scary


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

Everything killed is scary.....


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

To me.. weapons and killers creep me out.. it's hard to sleep at night after thinking about this stuff, but thats just me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> today at school my friend Brynner stabbed my friend Mark in the back... completerly serious. I was really scary. I didn't see it though, and dont fret Mark's fine.


......what did he stab him with? A pencil?


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing happens around my school
Except this person sending my class notes
It doesnt say like "IM A GONNA KILL U!" And that Stuff
Its just really gross stuff but they just keep coming
But nothing else... Well this kid set the fire alarm for no reason... lol


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> To me.. weapons and killers creep me out.. it's hard to sleep at night after thinking about this stuff, but thats just me.


Well, it' not the most fuzzy stuff.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAWFL. Ah that was good.. because it's true! The immature people shank each other with pencils in my school.. xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think 'shank' is the proper term for a pencil stab...

Where the hell do you live, anyway? Arkansas?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I don't think 'shank' is the proper term for a pencil stab...
> 
> Where the hell do you live, anyway? Arkansas?


Oh sorry.. people in my school think they're in the Ghetto or something, so I got used to some of the terms. Since I got on here it's been going away. So be proud of that xD

And I live in Illinois x3


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.
Crazy things coming out of that Illinois.

Like Presidents and scandals.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost spat my water at the monitor. XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh.. Thank you? lawl.

Again sorry about that. The people in my school think they are Ghetto, so they use terms and such xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> but seriously has anybody else had something like this happen AT THEIR SCHOOL?????


there were two big guys in my class one time. The teacher left the room for a break so one of the kids was behind the other and started poking him in the back with a pencil so the kid in the front turned around and told him to stop, but he kept poking him. He told him again, but he kept poking him, so he turned around and punched him in the face hard. So the kid gets up, sharpens his pencil and stabs it into the first one's neck. Well,the second kid got sent the the principal's office while the one who got stabbed was suspended for a week. The pencil missed the kid's spinal cord by 1/3 of a cm.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god. Im glad thaT doesnt happen in my school.......*Shivers*


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

lol pencil... no that happened two years ago but no medical attention needed...
it was a kitchen knife, and according to the news (which blows stuff out of proportion) it was eight inches... but idk he dropped the knife and ran home. If you're gonna try to hurt someone, he could at least do it right. (that made me dound like a killer, didn't it.)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear lord.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

I like knives.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is seriously.....freaky.
Why do people have to get into physical fights? GOSH.
<small><small><small>Why can't we all just be pacifists like teh coffeh? </small></small></small>


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I like knives.


oh dont we all?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I like knives.


no you don't. You'll end up in Juvi like Brynner! and you don't want that, do you?


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I like knives.


Now THATS something to be afraind of.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmmmmmm.......Knives freak me out....


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knives make me want to do scary things to myself.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I won't.
I don't get caught.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG COFFEE NO!!!!!


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

God, I go to a continuation high school for "the bad kids", and yet we're not this effed up in the head.
All the I've seen happen here is that two girls started fighting, and a teacher jumped from like 10 steps or so and landed behind one of them, grabbed her hair and yanked her away. lol. and two boys got into a fight and one of them got his head banged into a car and he was bleeding all over. and that's all i remember. but geez, now i know that's actually nothing.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I like knives.


They freak me out.. I can barely handle one.. xD


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl @ your sig

There was a stabbing at my school, but I didnt see it. It was awhile ago.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol what kinds of things?

im better around knifes now though. ^__^ proud to say its been a year since cutting XD


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not one of us here needed to know that.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I see a big knife...I get the urge to pick it up and hurt myself.
But let's not go there. XD


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh my...what's with all the cutters? I honestly can't ever do that. I HAVE scratched myself with letter openers, it's fun. ^^ But never actually a deep cut. I don't know how people can do that. i guess I'm just a big "kitty".


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah... creepy knife talk... what have I started???

edit: cutters scare me... I say cutters because saying "emo" is a bad thing called "labelling"
and me being called a nerd isn't?


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD that's the glory of it.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> yeah... creepy knife talk... what have I started???


<big><big>*Your worst nightmare.*</big></big>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Oh my...what's with all the cutters? I honestly can't ever do that. I HAVE scratched myself with letter openers, it's fun. ^^ But never actually a deep cut. I don't know how people can do that. i guess I'm just a big "kitty".


I've never cut myself.
I went to a psychologist...so it's all good. n.n


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o lord... no thats ok i never remember my dreams anyway. Except one where I baked a cake and my brother ate it and died... creepy, but not about knives.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl. It is kinda creepy.. 

But good for you! A whole year.. woot ^.^


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wasnt that bad okay!!! seriously i mean it. i wasnt like 24/7-must-cut-self noooo way cry aint like that.  i did it like i think 5 times the max in a year.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

i remeber in elementry school some 5th grader threatend a kindergardner with a knife...then one time my brother and him got in a fight outside of school and my brother beat the *censored.2.0* out of him lawl


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, glad to know i'm not the only crazy one here. )
is it weird that as soon as i stopped going to therapy, i started playing Animal Crossing and now when I see planes i sometimes see them as balloons i want to shoot down? 0.0;


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh. . . *rushes ricky to the emergency room*


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, how did this go from a school stabbing to personal problems?

Wait, this is TBT.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, the scariest thing that happened in my school is that, there was an argument because some girl threw 7Up on a guy and the guy took the 7Up bottle, urinated on it, and threw it back at the girl. The girl of course, was boiling mad so, she chased him while waving a belt. The thing was so huge that, the Vice-Principal had to call the cops and chase them down. When they got caught, the girl was so mad that she whacked the Vice-Principal in the face with the belt and kicked him in the jewels. The funny part about this is that, it all happened in 1 hour.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Ok, how did this go from a school stabbing to personal problems?
> 
> Wait, this is TBT.


lol i know this makes no sense...


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Ok, how did this go from a school stabbing to personal problems?
> 
> Wait, this is TBT.


yeah, that last line sure explains a lot. you never know what'll happen


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ lawl. I spit my water out on the desk when I read this.. no lie xD
Now I gotta clean it up.. thanks.. lawl.


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*goes unwillingly and must be tasered*


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

I stole this knife from my church.
I keep it stabbed in a box in my closet, just in case.

And my katana is under my bed and my Nerf gun is loaded under my desk.

I am prepared.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Well, the scariest thing that happened in my school is that, there was an argument because some girl threw 7Up on a guy and the guy took the 7Up bottle, urinated on it, and threw it back at the girl. The girl of course, was boiling mad so, she chased him while waving a belt. The thing was so huge that, the Vice-Principal had to call the cops and chase them down. When they got caught, the girl was so mad that she whacked the Vice-Principal in the face with the belt and kicked him in the jewels. The funny part about this is that, it all happened in 1 hour.


OMG. That's not scary....but just plain weird.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are YOU talking about.
One fourth of the spamming on TBT is done by you.

But back on topic, so Travis, two thumbs up for your school story.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I stole this knife from my church.
> I keep it stabbed in a box in my closet, just in case.
> 
> And my katana is under my bed and my Nerf gun is loaded under my desk.
> ...


RAWFL. Again.. water was just spitall over the desk. Thank you x3


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I stole this knife from my church.
> I keep it stabbed in a box in my closet, just in case.
> 
> And my katana is under my bed and my Nerf gun is loaded under my desk.
> ...


nerf gun whats that gonna do..lawl


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I stole this knife from my church.
> I keep it stabbed in a box in my closet, just in case.
> 
> And my katana is under my bed and my Nerf gun is loaded under my desk.
> ...


i have a bat under my bed... that's it, though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here but when I read the whole chick with the pis thing XD


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have dust bunnies under my bed. But nothing lethal.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't we all?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have knives in the kitchen....Lots of knives....Im ready for anything...not really...XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I stole this knife from my church.
> I keep it stabbed in a box in my closet, just in case.
> 
> And my katana is under my bed and my Nerf gun is loaded under my desk.
> ...


I'm so jealous. I want a katana sword so badly. 
That made me laugh as well, though XD


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2009)

dis convo got off topic really fast xDDD


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> dis convo got off topic really fast xDDD


as noted before, it IS TBT


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> dis convo got off topic really fast xDDD


It's not called the off topic board for nothing! xP
/sarcasm


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

I have Febreeze.. It works wonders ya know.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Ok, how did this go from a school stabbing to personal problems?
> 
> Wait, this is TBT.


OMG quinten just found the answer that has confused scientists for decades!!!!!!!


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yet Quienten causes most of the spam here so he shouldn't really be talking.
Anyways, am I the only person who has nothing in my home for personal protection? Well I do have my dogs. But one is a stupid German Sheppard and a Chihuahua that can be kicked off to the moon. and a missle launcher but again, that's for the balloons in the sky.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Yet Quienten causes most of the spam here so he shouldn't really be talking.
> Anyways, am I the only person who has nothing in my home for personal protection? Well I do have my dogs. But one is a stupid German Sheppard and a Chihuahua that can be kicked off to the moon. and a missle launcher but again, that's for the balloons in the sky.


ur posts always make me lol but this one made lol harder
q just got pwned lmfaooo


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Yet Quienten causes most of the spam here so he shouldn't really be talking.
> Anyways, am I the only person who has nothing in my home for personal protection? Well I do have my dogs. But one is a stupid German Sheppard and a Chihuahua that can be kicked off to the moon. and a missle launcher but again, that's for the balloons in the sky.


so wait... now the airplanes ARE balloons? lol this gets better and better


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I'm guessing that most of you people lead very dangerous lifes. Thankfully, I'm safe where I am, but I am adept in many skills if the time ever calls for *Epic Knife Handling Skills!*

I'm not used to the idea of hurting myself or innocents however.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

There's this scary guy that lives two blocks away from my house, and everyday after school he drives by.. so just in case I have my little bottle of Febreeze.. lawl. My mom told me to stop xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> There's this scary guy that lives two blocks away from my house, and everyday after school he drives by.. so just in case I have my little bottle of Febreeze.. lawl. My mom told me to stop xD


lol i need one of those. Cuz were i live if ur a girl walking home u r always going to get honked at by some teens


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Jan 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> There's this scary guy that lives two blocks away from my house, and everyday after school he drives by.. so just in case I have my little bottle of Febreeze.. lawl. My mom told me to stop xD


Get a Tazer. Works wonders.


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..I'm going to let you think about it. Keep reading it over and over and over and don't post ever again so we can all live happy. Please.
 @cry i know I'm hilarious. ^^


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

What CAN'T a Nerf gun do?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

there's this creepy guy sown the block... we all are scared of him, so now when we pass his house when we're out riding we say...

"go faster, its the molester's house..." 

and we speed up and hope he's not chasing.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

lol  we need pepper spray


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> What CAN'T a Nerf gun do?


harm someone in anyway


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Yet Quienten causes most of the spam here so he shouldn't really be talking.
> Anyways, am I the only person who has nothing in my home for personal protection? Well I do have my dogs. But one is a stupid German Sheppard and a Chihuahua that can be kicked off to the moon. and a missle launcher but again, that's for the balloons in the sky.


lol. Everyone should have something at home for protection. I have some guns, two bows and some arrows, and some fighting knives. Maybe a katana if i can buy one.


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lol  we need pepper spray


I'll just carry a picture of your mom with me instead. ^^
Sorry...i'm really bored. Oprah is on...


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> What CAN'T a Nerf gun do?


Actually hurt a person. Though, in retrospect, getting hit in the eye with a dart from one of those Long-Range Nerf guns hurts like heck.

Disregard my lack of intelligence towards plastic weaponry.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


missiles and airplanes... knives in closets a government official better not read this forum... everybody's revealing hidden stuff...


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

theres this house on are street that no one has ever seen the lights on everyone thinks there vampires ( ive only seen the people living there once) when we go by we always run really fast past it lol


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Yet Quienten causes most of the spam here so he shouldn't really be talking.
> Anyways, am I the only person who has nothing in my home for personal protection? Well I do have my dogs. But one is a stupid German Sheppard and a Chihuahua that can be kicked off to the moon. and a missle launcher but again, that's for the balloons in the sky.


Most?

Ahahahahahha



I have a Shih tzu/ Maltese named Barkley. He is a pimp.




> I'll just carry a picture of your mom with me instead. ^^
> Sorry...i'm really bored. Oprah is on...



That can be considered spam, and offensive to many people here, including myself.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> What CAN'T a Nerf gun do?


produce the perfect pie


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh gawd lmfaoooo
but for those horny guys driving around and honking at us we need pepper spray


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correction: ALL


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's why I don't drive


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoooooooo


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

BB, valid point.

But uh...my darts are slightly...modified.
>____>

Leaving at this, instead of sticking TO the wall, they stick IN the wall.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just get a small pistol and bam! either their tires or them themselves.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who has 33 average posts per day?

Who has over 2,000 posts in 2.5 months?

exactly.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> BB, valid point.
> 
> But uh...my darts are slightly...modified.
> >____>
> ...


I've had THAT happen... stupid darts


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that could work. ^__^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> BB, valid point.
> 
> But uh...my darts are slightly...modified.
> >____>
> ...


Mine knock out telephone and electric lines!


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Jan 29, 2009)

Disregard all my past posts. You guys need help from the military to deal with all the messed up invironments you guys live in.

Seriously, your giving me the impression that all of you live in some sort of warzone. >_<


----------



## Caleb (Jan 29, 2009)

i had a cat fight at my school between a fight fat tall girl(6th Gr.) and a skiny tall girl(7thGr.)it was between 2 girls me and my friends hate and 1 of my friends wasnt their for the fight and he got mad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also KO annoying people.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shutup.
u already know what im saving for the end so let me just get some post counts before that very special day >
and if you open your mouth again about it its gonna be very cold day wherever you are!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

TopHatGeorge said:
			
		

> Disregard all my past posts. You guys need help from the military to deal with all the messed up invironments you guys live in.
> 
> Seriously, your giving me the impression that all of you live in some sort of warzone. >_<


Dude, I live in the middle of wine country. There's NOTHING to worry about here.

But I just like to have weapons.


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At us??
I'm a guy! Well...actually they do honk at me sometimes. I have nice hips, nice body, and my a$$ is REDONKULACE. So I can't blame them. )


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

TopHatGeorge said:
			
		

> Disregard all my past posts. You guys need help from the military to deal with all the messed up invironments you guys live in.
> 
> Seriously, your giving me the impression that all of you live in some sort of warzone. >_<


you cant deny ANYTHING  :eh:


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TopHatGeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, good to hear. At least I know where to go when the zombie apocalypse finally happens.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh gawd lmaooo u so need to get over here and see these guys lmao


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

ya know those topics that have a million posts, but you just HAVE to keep coming back? this is one of those (well, that might just be me)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TopHatGeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I. But here down in Texas, we take pride in our firearms, and no one's gonna take them from me! Remember what happened with Hitler? No guns =  Government can do anything they want.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehh... i live in the stupid dairy state... we don't take pride in our weaponry OR cheese


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? Are they hot?


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

2000 posts in 2 months = No life!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fine then *shoots cheese* HA! YOU'RE PATHETIC CHEESE CAN'T STAND AGAINST OUR GUNS AND OUR RIGHT TO SECEDE! I LAUGH AT YOU! "Calm down, Al. Take it easy!" "I don't want to!"


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> 2000 posts in 2 months = No life!


Lets not go THERE.

This thread went WAY off topic.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha not the ones honking.


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your mom


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what we do best!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intelligent response -_-" 

/sarcasm


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ galen your dad..or w/e that means....


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

This thread has made my day xD


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

lol, i'm not even sure what this thread was about xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> lol, i'm not even sure what this thread was about xD


some kid getting stabbed


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

gay


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This thread has made my day xD


yay!!! :gyroiddance:  its also the longest thread i've ever started!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back stabbing?


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what she said.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no... a real stabbing involving a knife...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> gay


Spa-Spa-Spa-SPAMTASTIC! 
WTF Galen? x.x


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

I remember sometime at my school someone stabbed a kid with a pencil in the A**. REALLY HARD


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This thread has made my day xD


LIESSSSSSSSSSSSS
u told me i did :'(


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well usually they are ugly. But on rare occasions, they are really cute.
the thing i hate is when they stop the car and whistle and talk to u. THAT's annoying. It's like, if you want to do something hit me up on Myspace and see u in 20 min but my god don't stop ur car. hun that's just tacky. i have SOME standards. *rollseyes*


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your mom poop


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I remember sometime at my school someone stabbed a kid with a pencil in the A**. REALLY HARD


i lol'ed


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reported.


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need a pencil to do that o.o


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I remember sometime at my school someone stabbed a kid with a pencil in the A**. REALLY HARD


i cracked up


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who wouldn't? (well, maybe the victom)


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is lmao
one of my worst experinces wearing boots and some guy pulling over asking, "how much?" like wtf im not some hooker u *censored.4.0*!


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.....lmao.................


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need to post it


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, you can use a plunger, or a broom. or have i seen too many prison/home movies?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!
Hahaha wooooow I would have loved to see that XD


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or your mom :0


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmaooooo i can just imagine that.


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was probably asking how much your cute boots are girl! geez. get off the ragggg. D


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao i would of pushed u into that car lulzzzz


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah sure >.> cuz everyone wants 2 have them. . . lmao


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now luffs bones XD 
lololol sooo true! 
Don't be thinking like that cry xDDDD


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least I want them ^^


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfaoooooooo
they were those boots that UB described as hooker ones the ones with the heels about 2 inches? and there black yep those.


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would. ^^ Boots are hot on me, my legs are delicious.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im cracking up so much right now XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooker boots!! XD
You should have said $60...they're worth around that much right?

[LMFAO BONES!!! XDDDDD ROTFLLLL XDDDDDDD]


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You stole my post and the " ^^ " emote >:0


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pssh please after they've touched me that guy cant even afford to _ask_ lmfao


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o gawd nobody wants to see THAT!


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW this topic went from school stabbing, to spam, to cutters, to spam, to burglary and personal protection, to spam, and now to prostitution, perverts, and gayness. (nothing wrong with gayness just sayin'.)


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> WOW this topic went from school stabbing, to spam, to cutters, to spam, to burglary and personal protection, to spam, and now to prostitution, perverts, and gayness. (nothing wrong with gayness just sayin'.)


oh so i guess im a prostitute now? what?


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? And now I'm stealing your stupid and pathetic comebacks also, might as well steal this too: your mom. >:0


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> WOW this topic went from school stabbing, to spam, to cutters, to spam, to burglary and personal protection, to spam, and now to prostitution, perverts, and gayness. (nothing wrong with gayness just sayin'.)


you forgot shooting down "balloons" and more spam!


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> WOW this topic went from school stabbing, to spam, to cutters, to spam, to burglary and personal protection, to spam, and now to prostitution, perverts, and gayness. (nothing wrong with gayness just sayin'.)


No offense, but are you a boy or a girl?

Just askin'.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no its not your mom that's so old the new thing _now_ is your dad
lmao


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's a boy quinten.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> WOW this topic went from school stabbing, to spam, to cutters, to spam, to burglary and personal protection, to spam, and now to prostitution, perverts, and gayness. (nothing wrong with gayness just sayin'.)


Best thread this week XDDD


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checking.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at my school the new thing was "thats what she said"

at the stabbing (whoa, way back to pg 1!) Mark was walking around saying "it hurts" and some jerk used that famous line... what HAS the world come to?


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh honey, you tried that joke before. I told you, it fails. Stop. I'm only saying this to help not to be a female dog. your dad won't ever catch on, it's like Gretchen from Mean Girls, trying to make fetch cool. just no. ok?
good.

Learn from the Gay. Learn.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, same at my school. Its not new.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.o


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said was. Not so much anymore though


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha why did you think * I'm* a girl??


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh gawd i cant stop laughing. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
owie i cant breathe........ lmaoooooo


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PWNED XDD
LMFAO that was rich bones XDD
gay guys= best conversations EVAR <3


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dont forget all gay guys r hot. lmao


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can answer that question yourself.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and straight guys arent?

then again, Im probably not... LOL


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some are, but mostly all gay guys r hot, and its true.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. XD
I'm enjoying myself to much XD


----------



## scrunch (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would leave that house and never return...


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

@cry: breathe!! i don't want you to die! ur my bestest pal here.

@coffee: yes we are the best. can u believe i'm so hilariously amazing yet can't get married, yet a slob like kathy griffin can. ugh what a lame world we live in. 

@Quentin: that is true...


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

scrunch said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol but all the cute guys live here  and we all walk together I cant leave!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

scrunch said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oohh look a newcomer to this thread!

 WARNING: YOU WILL NEVER LEAVE


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> scrunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dont talk 2 muffy like that hes pwnsome


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> @cry: breathe!! i don't want you to die! ur my bestest pal here.
> 
> @coffee: yes we are the best. can u believe i'm so hilariously amazing yet can't get married, yet a slob like kathy griffin can. ugh what a lame world we live in.
> 
> @Quentin: that is true...


i wont die but it hurts to laugh....owie lmao


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not being rude or anything... buts its true. We're all still here, aren't we?


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

@cry: Hmmm not ALL gay guys are hot actually. Have you seen (why did it change his name to Rooster???) Cheney? *shivers* That raging Queen is ugly with a capital F honey.
I'm hot though, delicious as I've said many times already.
I know one day when I'm famous this topic is going to come back and bite me in the bleep.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> @cry: breathe!! i don't want you to die! ur my bestest pal here.
> 
> @coffee: yes we are the best. can u believe i'm so hilariously amazing yet can't get married, yet a slob like kathy griffin can. ugh what a lame world we live in.
> 
> @Quentin: that is true...


I know right? Totally unfair....
Today I had this argument with some kids because I get so mad when they act like gays are bad etc, geez man like wtf, gays are awesome, and just because you can't accept them and I can dosen't mean I'm gay.
Society is totally stupid.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> @cry: Hmmm not ALL gay guys are hot actually. Have you seen rooster Cheney? *shivers* That raging Queen is ugly with a capital F honey.
> I'm hot though, delicious as I've said many times already.
> I know one day when I'm famous this topic is going to come back and bite me in the bleep.


considering what's been said on this topic, it'll bite ALL of us in the bleep


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> @cry: Hmmm not ALL gay guys are hot actually. Have you seen rooster Cheney? *shivers* That raging Queen is ugly with a capital F honey.
> I'm hot though, delicious as I've said many times already.
> I know one day when I'm famous this topic is going to come back and bite me in the bleep.


well that's true, he is fugly. and i mean FUGLY.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> @cry: breathe!! i don't want you to die! ur my bestest pal here.
> 
> @coffee: yes we are the best. can u believe i'm so hilariously amazing yet can't get married, yet a slob like kathy griffin can. ugh what a lame world we live in.
> 
> @Quentin: that is true...


My name is QUINTEN.

So, I'm guessing Bones is gay?


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

@coffee: why are you lying to yourself, just come out already. lol just kidding!!
well that's cool that you're so accepting. but i'm in Southern California, so i was REALLY REALLY surprised/hurt/angry as heck when Prop 8 passed.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ya think?


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w/e it's still with a q isnt it? XD
i'll let ricky answer that


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> @coffee: why are you lying to yourself, just come out already. lol just kidding!!
> well that's cool that you're so accepting. but i'm in Southern California, so i was REALLY REALLY surprised/hurt/angry as heck when Prop 8 passed.


Very funny xP
Messed up what they did.....[wow this thread is like, a totally different topic from what it started XD]


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noo hun, I'm just sparkly, adorable, full of glitter magicalness, and can fit my whole fist in my mouth because I'm a magician.

EDIT: Ugh don't really care about your name...Queentin. )


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's just one of our great qualities that we distribute to TBT.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm laughing so hard right now. XD
Oh dear...oh my....XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

this topic got like 1,000 views in 2 hours


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

I havent laughed once since this thread started.

I'm sure its going to get closed soon.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see? this is why we love ricky so much.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I havent laughed once since this thread started.
> 
> I'm sure its going to get closed soon.


then we make OMG SCARY!....2!


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your kind of disrespectful, Ricky.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

my side hurts... from laughter, don't worry im not the stabbee. Yeah this topic is WAY more than I thought it would be!


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this <3 *high fives*


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Q it's all fun and games! You're still one of my favorite peeps here dude. Don't believe me? Look at my siggy. It never lies, only that one time it said I raped it. But we can all but that behind us. Anyways, why are you so uptight today? kinda lame. :\\
makes me wanna queef so hard.
wow ima get banned i should go away and shut up. since Q thinks I'm so offensive. well toodles ya'll!


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't care how you say peoples names, and you post about peoples mothers (Check page 11-12).

I find all of that VERY offensive.

I didnt ask to have my name in your signature.

Anyway, cya.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he was just having fun q 
now he logged. Boo you!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be so uptight darling xP
Bones was just joking.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

eeks stop with the booing make this topic funniy again!


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When people talk about my mother, I take it to heart.

I dont give a care if he was joking. It was rude and disrespectful.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

^^  quinten got replaced....by coffeh! o.o


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't like to hear my old IRC nickname then XD

Loosen up Q, don't let things bother you so easily.


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 29, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, the mother joke wasn't even towards you wth are you talking about? Now I'm going to be an uptight *censored.4.0* too. I was talking about the dude that said, "your mom" to ME. Then said I was stealing his jokes, so I that's why then I told him "your mom".

Maybe get over yourself and stop thinking everyone is talking about you or if you don't like it stop reading and go away. Like I'm about to. Just killed this topic man, it was fun/funny and u had to be an effing drama queen *censored.4.0*. Not even me man, and i'm the gay one.

Have fun, little punk ass brat.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys, let's not fight! Let's forget this happened and put it behind us. Kay?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bones15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.2.0*!
LMFAO Bones XDD
I'm gonna go now XDDDD


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I thought it was directed to everyone.

And I will.

Cya.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

so. back to shooting "balloons" out of the sky?


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

nvm


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

well, I guess the awesome thread of this week died... rest in peace... despite all the violent and offensive things said.

ps: I'll never look at airplanes the same


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 29, 2009)

tehbellman said:
			
		

> lrean to spell or get fire fox..


Are you Serious?


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> tehbellman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i loled yes garrett we must lrean lmaoooooooo


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow... 24 pages of this... and yes, we must ALL lrean to spell, or the world will stop spinning lol


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

It's stuff like this that makes me stay at home, I don't want to deal with society's degenerates....

Not that I just live in my house and do absolutely nothing...


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> It's stuff like this that makes me stay at home, I don't want to deal with society's degenerates....
> 
> Not that I just live in my house and do absolutely nothing...


lol riiight xD joke

and it looks like tehbellman went to another forum to teach people to lrean


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im joking dude, im sure your life has its entertaining moments


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm aware of that 

lol lrean.....I just read that....


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> tehbellman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that as Ireland o.o


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Nothing at my school except the occasional fights and bomb threats. =P But there was that suicide...


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Jan 30, 2009)

tehbellman said:
			
		

> lrean to spell or get fire fox..


http://www.dictionary.com
You learn to spell and punctuate correctly.
Learn to spell, or get firefox..


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

in my city they kill people at least once a day its like a tradition now ............


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Kindergarten is getting scary, babies are being robbed of they're pacifiers, throwing duplos everywhere, there's atleast one baby a day with a boo boo :<


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Nothing at my school but occasional fights.


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Jan 30, 2009)

I fear for the lot of you. Though, fighting and deaths are something that's supposed to happen, I don't understand why it happens so very much. People kill each other over the most trivial things.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 30, 2009)

i got pencil stabbed once... in the back, it still hurts :'(

got lots of scars all over my back  T_T


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 30, 2009)

I murdered a................................................................................

a bug.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> I murdered a................................................................................
> 
> a bug.


*dramatic music plays* How could you??!!??


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 30, 2009)

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> tehbellman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just killed the joke.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what a joke killer


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 30, 2009)

well at leat he didn't ruin the whole topic like SOMEBODY *coughquintencough*

jk lol it had it comin...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> I murdered a................................................................................
> 
> a bug.


YOU MONSTER!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG! He's a killer!


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> well at leat he didn't ruin the whole topic like SOMEBODY *coughquintencough*
> 
> jk lol it had it comin...


erm... that's be *coughallofuscough* dont be saying stuff bout quinten >:0


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right right he's too cool to be mean to... 

SORRY Q DIDN'T MEAN IT!!!


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Jan 30, 2009)

something like this has happened to me before. The cops killed a guy in front of my old house.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ummm.... *coughcoughit'sinruincoughcough*


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Ben_Of_Twilight said:
			
		

> something like this has happened to me before. The cops killed a guy in front of my old house.


ouch the guy who got murdered behind my house was related into drug dealing so he got shot.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Ben_Of_Twilight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh goodness, what a crazy world this is..


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes very crazy indeed. Also a guy got shot while driving his car in front of my home.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your house is special


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very special.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

You must live in some pretty bad neighborhoods...


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha i guess. But i would never leave the area, due to the fact who lives around me <3 loooooooool


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

O.K. then...


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> You must live in some pretty bad neighborhoods...


actually no. the guy who got shot was involved in drug dealing, so everyone was actually really surprised because in my neighborhood it's really peaceful up until u go past macs thats were the horny guys who honk at u r at (i hate those guys -.-")


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> So I was right...


there are certain people who i walk with who live near me. thats all im saying.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl. horny guys that honk at you.. slap'em girl! lawl.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

There are pervs that look at you? Are they like that old dude from family guy?


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 30, 2009)

wow back in my school days this is kind of topic we had some kid who couldn't swim get dared to go into the pool so he ended up drowning because of it extremely sad


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Ben_Of_Twilight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, the worst thing that happened was someone drove into our neighbor's mailbox o.o


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we had this discussion look back into this thread. History repeats it's self. Yah cuz i have to walk that way home anyways, and there usually 18-22 but here but-ugly.


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mailboxes are a driving hazard, you should well know that.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

TopHatGeorge said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i loled.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really? Oops my mistake xD

butt-ugly huh? lawl, plently of those were I live.. x3


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

TopHatGeorge said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those dastardly mailboxes are worse then DUI D:


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they do that little "Pedo-Smile" while they honk? If so, you might have a infestation of jerks on your hands. Nothing cures it better than a dosage of Metal Bat to the head.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahha but those r only those guys XD


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah all this came up like ten pages ago... that was HILARIOUS! so many things brought up... like pepper spray, fabreeze, and I believe a story involving some boots...  :dance:


----------



## Nedrian (Jan 30, 2009)

when i was in school, i'm not sure if the other schools across america do this, but we had gun drills just like fire/tornado drills. it was so if anyone came into the school with a gun, blah blah blah, we would know what to do.

well, we actually had to go through with it once because someone was walking around my school WITH A MACHINE GUN. where did he get the machine gun? no idea, but i was pissed along with being scared out of my mind because it was the friday before my 2 week christmas vacation... and we all had to stay in our rooms 2 hours after the guy had been handcuffed and led away for some weird reason.

aside from that story, i was one of the lucky kids actually stabbed with a pencil in the most ridiculous scenario possible during the 6th grade year. i was friends with everyone - the emos, cheerleaders, whoever. one day i forgot my pencil, so i asked the teacher for one, and to try and get people to remember their pencils/pens, she had the ugliest pencils/pens i had ever seen. i ended up getting this hot neon pink pencil with glitter all over it, and it was unsharpened.

so off i go to the pencil sharpener, and my friend (an emo, and i'm not afraid of "nooo don't juuudge meee wahhhh" crap, lol) came up behind me and thought it would be cool to play into his emoness to be "afraid" of my pencil. 

"DUDE I HATE PINK! GET IT AWAY! PINK IS 'EEEVIIIIL'..." 

so i poked him with it.

and he stabbed me in the arm.

i still have a blue/black dot where he stabbed me, and even though he was my friend, that really made me mad. i told my teacher at the time, who told the principle, who GAVE ME A WEEK'S DETENTION FOR "PROVOKING" MY FRIEND, and he got 2 saturday schools. i'm still mad about that... luckily for him, we're still friends.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was me


----------



## Grawr (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, that's it.

I haven't looked through much of this thread, but judging by some of the more recent posts, these 29 pages have all/mostly been...spam-talk. >. >

EDIT: After looking through quite a bit of it, I can say that I was correct.


----------

